
Several departures at Kleiner Perkins - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/31/several-departures-at-venture-firm-kleiner-perkins
======
hyperbovine
> "my desire to discover and invest in the next new thing became eclipsed by
> my desire to get my hands dirty again and build the next new thing.”

Why do people write like this? "I'd rather build the next new thing than
invest in it."

~~~
cariaso
For the same reason Hemingway, Tolstoy and Faulkner write differently. The
original text is only applicable when both are viewed positively. Your
sentence applies when it's the less crappy of two options.

~~~
notfromhere
I wouldn't compare the work of Hemingway, Tolstoy, or Faulkner to that
sentence.

~~~
chongli
Seriously. That's like comparing a Picasso, a van Gogh, or a da Vinci to
something you find on a bathroom stall in some dive bar.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Unless it's Banksy's art in that bathroom stall.

~~~
hyperbovine
In which case it would be long gone anyways

------
marcus_holmes
I don't have a handle on the politics. Is this part of the purge of people who
may have had sex with / propositioned founders? Or is the timing just
coincidentally bad?

~~~
staticautomatic
Seems like an article designed to take advantage of the coincidental timing.

~~~
flinty
especially the disconnected last line thrown in

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
Seriously. Fuck you Tech Crunch. This type of profiteering is what plants the
seeds of the "fake news" arguments.

